# Tallulah Jumped off My high bed...Please Help



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone! I haven't been on for quite awhile, life has been extra hard and chaotic, but I still check in here all the time. I don't know if anyone remembers but I have a dog named Tallulah and she is two years old now. Anyway, my son and I were sick today and we were napping in my bed with Tallulah, my bed is very big and high off the ground. The fedex guy came to the door and I went to answer it and Tallulah jumped off my bed (about two and a half feet) which she never did before and before my son could stop her. She yelped in pain and was limping around for awhile. I called my vet who already left and the secretary said to take her to emergency if her leg looked twisted or swollen or if she was still seeming to be in pain. She seemed better but still a little scared and not at all her usual happy self. She's eating and drinking and going to the bathroom (and walking around) but not stretching like she usually does (her really long stretches) and I'm afraid she might have hurt not her leg but her back or spine. Could that be possible? I want to take her to the vet as a precautionary thing tomorrow, but I'm nervous that she might be very injured and just not showing it. Any help from my SM friends would be so appreciated now. I'm frightened for me little fluff butt. : (


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh-how scary for you and Tallulah :grouphug: I've heard that shaking is a sign of pain-is she shaking at all? It's good that you're taking her in just to be safe. It's hard telling but it sounds to me like she's just shooken up-please let us know what the vet says and I'll pray it's nothing rayer:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> Oh-how scary for you and Tallulah :grouphug: I've heard that shaking is a sign of pain-is she shaking at all? It's good that you're taking her in just to be safe. It's hard telling but it sounds to me like she's just shooken up-please let us know what the vet says and I'll pray it's nothing rayer:[/B]


  Thank you so much, I will let you know how she's doing. I think she is shooken up a bit, it's like she's a completely different dog. : ( She is shaking a bit, so the poor little baby might be in pain. The problem with her is that she thinks that she's an attack dog. When someone comes to the door (or dares to walk on the street outside her window) she growl and barks like a pitbull. lol I think that the bell unnerved her and she leaped off my bed without thinking. I thank you so much for your prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It could be that she has torn a ligament in her leg. Is she limping ? The vet can do some x-rays and give her a pain killer.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> It could be that she has torn a ligament in her leg. Is she limping ? The vet can do some x-rays and give her a pain killer.[/B]


She is not really limping, only walking more cautiously and not with her little maltese shimmy (if you know what I mean. lol) She was only limping with one leg ( her right hind leg) for a very short time, but I am concerned about her back because she's not stretching like she usually does and she seems very sad.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She probably cannot stretch her leg.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

When my toy poodle tore a tendon/ligament in his hind leg when he jumped off my bed his leg kind of "drew" up and he couldn't bear any weight on it...hopefully she just bruised something and will be fine...it's good that she is seeing the vet tomorrow...just try and keep her as inactive as you can so that if there is some injury you don't cause anymore damage by her being too active...will keep Tallulah in my prayers...love her name by the way....Jeanne...


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, get her into your vet asap. I hope everything is ok, please let us know.

If she is still shaking and isn't looking like herself, I would go into emergency, she maybe in alot of pain and may need some meds, I personally wouldn't wait till morning if I thought my baby was in pain.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying there was no serious injury...please keep us updated!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh gosh, i hope everything is ok. :grouphug: 

on a lighter note, i just wanted to say that i love your fluffy's name. :wub: 
when i was little... i named every single one of my baby dolls tallulah after a character of my all time favorite childhood movie, bugsy malone.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thinking of you and Tallulah and hoping there isn't any serious injury, 
I know how hard it is to stop them doing these things but maybe some steps or something for her to use as a step down from your bed may help. Koko is really good with his steps and Scooby uses a foam block to get up and down from high places  
I will be praying that all is well at the vet's today for Tallulah :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in on Tallulah this morning. I had already gone to bed and missed this post last night. I'm betting she is just fine. A month or so ago Jett kind of fell/rolled off a chair and landed wrong. He was really in pain. He held up his back leg and lwalked on 3 legs. He even wimpered while sleeping and was terribly restless, trying to find a more comfortable position. He wasn't shaking. He ate and drank ok. But as the evening progressed I noticed him using it more with an actual limp instead of holding it up and walking on 3 legs. Whenever he slept he was very stiff when he started to move again, and walked 3 legged again. Unfortunately this happend...like you...late in the evening and we were having an ice storm. The nearest ER Vet Clinic is a good 45 min. away in good weather. I called my vet at home and she said if he wasn't shaking and I could move it slowly and gently in the natural way it should move, to apply ice packs for a few minutes at a time through out the night, keep him quiet, and she would see him in the morning. It was just a sprain and he limped for a couple of days and is completely normal now. I'm betting Talulah just has a sprain. Give that sweet baby a hug for me! :grouphug:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

I just read the thread, I hope and pray rayer: that your little Tallulah is doing better!
please keep us updated on her.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad you're taking her to the vet. You'll feel better, and so will she. 

I might also suggest you get a ramp for your bed and teach her how to get up and down with it. 

I learned the hard way. When my first puppy was 10 yrs old, he was very happy in good shape but unfort. he had to have disk surgery because he had 2 compressed disks. Could have been caused from all the jumping up and down that at the time I thought was very cute. Both his hind legs were also out, his knees. This can happen to our breed anyway. I never had his legs repaired, but after trying steroids which did not work, I ultimately had to do surgery. His back got so bad if I didn't he could have been paralyzed from the waist down. I was extremely worried and it was the toughest thing I had to do to that point. I was so worreied he's never make it our of surgery. The MRI's etc. 

Not to mention the 8K that it cost us. I would have taken out a loan to make him feel better. This time I know better. Even though I miss the jumping on my lap etc. I have not let my new baby jump on the bed couch or anything. I worry a lot less about him getting hurt. I taught him early on to use the ramps.

After Mogies surgery and rehab, at 10 yrs old I also taught him to use the ramp, so a dog is never to old to teach. We got a ramp that looked like a piece of furnature. I don't know if the guy still makes them. I dfound him on the internet. It was made of white formica. I'll do some searching and If I find it I will forweard it to you.

Meanwhile the shaking could be a little pain signal. You will feel better after the vet and I hope she is doing better too.

Anyone who reads this thing about the ramps. It's much better for our little guys and their back and their little knees.I wish I would have known whaqt I know know, but I really believe in the ramps and teaching NOT to jump off of anything.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ramps and stairs are great if they will use them! :smmadder: Jett thinks they will only go one way...up! :smpullhair: Zoe is my cautious girl and refuses to use them, either direction. So I lift her up, but she jumps down. No matter what I do to try and stop them. *sigh*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with everyone's advice to take Tallulah to the vet. I hope it isn't anything serious. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope Tallulah is ok!
I have a bench at the foot of my bed that Haiku uses as a step to and from the bed. This cuts the height in half for her, and I can use it as extra storage.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

First of all, I just want to thank everyone here who posted for all your kind words and encouragement. :grouphug: Everyone here is just so wonderful and I appreciate all the prayers and kind thoughts and great suggestions!!! It's good to know that other people here have weathered through these very same things. : ) 

I did take Tallulah to the vet today and everything is just fine! The vet said she doesn't even look like she had any problem at all. He didn't even prescribe medicine. She was jumping around and flirting with everyone in sight!! lol

I will definitely take the suggestion to get her a ramp, she is a litte daredevil for sure!!! 

You all are great and I will definitely make it on here more to share with everyone soon! :grouphug: Tallulah gives hugs too! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Tallulah is OK. I have the same problem with Bogie jumping off the bed. He will use steps going up, but not down. I think I'll have to work harder on preventing him from jumping down. They can get hurt so easily.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That's GREAT! news that your baby is OK!!!!...WHEW!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> I'm glad to hear Tallulah is OK. I have the same problem with Bogie jumping off the bed. He will use steps going up, but not down. I think I'll have to work harder on preventing him from jumping down. They can get hurt so easily.[/B]


 It's true!! Sometimes I think they think they are invincible or something!! lol



> That's GREAT! news that your baby is OK!!!!...WHEW![/B]



Thank you!!  She seemed almost back to normal so much today that my husband was like "she seems fine, are you sure you should take her?" lol Mommy guilt took over and I figured that I be better off safe then sorry. I had a friend who didn't believe her son broke his finger and when she leisurely took him to the doctor the next day he said disapprovingly "Didn't your realize his finger was broken?" She still feels guilty over that one and it's been five or so years! lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i'm so glad that your baby is ok!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

thank you for the update.....so glad tallulah is doing good* :grouphug: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased to hear that Tallulah has no injury, that is great news :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Tallulah is okay. 
I know high beds worry me.
I finally got rid of mine and opted for a low one. My dogs don't
use steps or ramps even when they're in place so that doesn't
work for us.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I just seen this thread! I'm happy everything is ok with her! :grouphug:


----------

